# 10 Gallon Glass Cylinder found!



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

For a while now I've been looking for a 10 Gallon glass cylinder that would be easily accessible for anyone to buy. And while I knew I'd seen it before, it appears to be a seasonal thing. Just saw it again this weekend at Ikea for $39.99:
BLADET Vase - 25 ½ " - IKEA

Diameter: 10 ¾ "
Height: 25 ½ "

That comes out to roughly 10 gallons, although I'm sure the inside measurements might be a little less. Great options for those looking to make a cylinder vivarium for a pair of Varadero. As a cylinder it's a bit hard to pull tads, so maybe more of a pair of pumilio.

Anyway just a cool idea. I have something similar with a clay background that's been going for over 6 months and doing well. I have an 1/4" acrylic top since it's easier to drill my vents into. You could get one at tap plastic for $13.00, but I'm wondering if a glass plate would be cheaper. 
Plastic Circles: TAP Plastics

I'm still looking for some different lighting options if anyone has some ideas.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Another weird idea!! Love the idea of a viv in the round.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i saw that vase at Ikea 2 weeks ago and thought about it, not sure its really 10 gallons though, seemed a little smaller then that.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

seems like a good idea for some thumbs


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

There's a wholesale place called Floral Supply Syndicate by my home that has every manner of glass receptacle you could ever imagine. They sell to wedding and party planners, interior decorators, and the like. I've picked up several pieces in interesting sizes to use for aquariums. They're in several different states, but if you don't have one I imagine many cities have something similar if you know what to look for. Just a little info for anyone who's interested.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Use the aquarium calculator. It's right at 10 gallons:
Quick Calculator for Aquariums

But if you take the thickness of the glass into account it's a bit less.

Floral Supply Syndicate charges $42 and it's 20x9.75 acrylic cylinder that's only 6 gallons. 
20" X 9.75" Glass Cylinder Vase - Floral Supply Syndicate - Floral Gift Basket and Decorative Packaging Materials

Remember the prices on the site are for those with a business license. I like the cylinder I got from them. Added only one frog:









Then tested a few lighting and venting options:









But really, a 10 gallon would be better, and allow for a second frog. Plus it would look sweet on a desk at work.


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

That tank is cool as hell! Michael's Crafts sells some clear plastic ones but I wasn't that impressed with the clarity. I was going to stick some plants in one but glass would be much better. Thanks for the link. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Not to go off on a rant, but it might be worth mentioning...

My $0.02 about Syndicate & REAL wholesale glass... The *real* Syndicate Sales (the actual manufacturer) is strictly wholesale to _real wholesale florist distributors and craft stores_ only. They sell SOME things direct to florists, but the florist pays more than the wholesale florist supplier will, by far. Syndicate has thousands and thousands of things they make, and glass is only one of them. They bought out Brody glass last year, so they've got an insane glass selection.

If you want glass anything - contact your local florist. Ask to see the Syndicate catalog (95% of florists use Syndicate glass), and let them know exactly what you are doing. They might be able to hook you up. (They have access to Wholesale Florist Distributors)

If you want to spend as little as possible, _some_ wholesale florists (the smaller ones) might be able to help you out too, assuming you don't mind buying a case of glass.  You'll need to have a Tax ID number (Breeders, stores, etc) to get you in the door, tho. 

As for buying direct; Syndicate won't sell to anyone for less than 100 cases at a time, and you need a loading dock. 

This comes from 10+ years experience in the wholesale florist industry, btw. My old man's company is New England Wholesale Florist Supply Corporation. (And you thought New England Herpetoculture had a long name! lol)

Just my $0.02! 

edit: Most florists should be able to get you better prices than Michaels & other craft stores.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

That has to be the most unique environment ever!!!! Do you mist daily? What's the lighting??


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I mist every three days. The clay background keeps the tank humid. But I really want to add more vents so that will mean more misting, but better airflow.

I tried 3 100mm accent lights, then a 60mm, 80mm and 100mm together. At the end of the day it didn't make much difference (77-100 3528SMD's do the same job), except raising them 2" above the top ensure the temp only went up 1 degree. 
AE series Angel Eye Headlight Accent Lights Specifications

I'm using LED boards because I wanted a flat top to the tank. But now I'm reconsidering other options. Just tried a 225 LED 5050 SMD light board. Seriously much brighter, but required so many amps I blew up my 12v adapter.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Incidentally, considering this to light a 25.5" tall tank:
16W 12V 180 (5050 SMD) LED Square Aluminum Bare Light Board - Tmart.com

This sucker is bright!









I just did a test with it's 225 LED brother. Nice!


----------

